# USB Videograbber kein Signal



## Zukane (24. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe mir diesen USB Videograbber geholt: http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B002RX49AU

dieser ist auch heute angekommen. Habe den Treiber installiert + das Schnittprogramm mitdem
ich dann die Videos aufzeichnen kann (Ulead VideoStudio). Win7 hat noch nach zwei weiteren Treiber gleich
gesucht und hat diese gedownloadet und gleich installiert.

Anschließend habe ich die drei Kabel an meine Xbox 360 angeschlossen (war ja nicht schwer^^).

Dann habe ich das Schnittprogramm gestartet und es hat auch den Grabber erkannt. Allerdings 
hab ich kein Bild bekommen und wenn ich auf Aufzeichnen gegangen bin stand dran dass das
Eingangssignal zu schwach sei, aber mehr als den USB Grabber an den Pc per USB Anschlsus anschließen geht
doch wohl nicht 

Ich habe auch ein bisschen gegooglet und habe auch gelesen das der Grabber angeblich keine 64bit Systeme
unterstützt. Dummerweiße habe ich Windows 7 64bit Home Premium.

Vielleicht könnr ihr mir weiterhelfen.

PS: Fröhliche Weihnachten ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tastenbenutzer (24. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,


wenn Win Treiber runtergeladen hat, hat es den Grabber erkannt und unterstützt diesen auch. evtl einfach mal ne andere quelle drann hängen.


----------



## Zukane (24. Dezember 2010)

Ja eben deswegen wundere ich mich ja 

Als Quelle kann ich nur den Grabber und eien Dgitale Tv Quelle nehmen aber wenn ich diese auswähle springt der zum Grabber zurück.

Es soltle doch zumindest ein Bild da sein.


----------



## tastenbenutzer (24. Dezember 2010)

Mit der Quelle meinte ich mal nicht die XBOX ranhängen sondern mal nen DVDplayer oder sowas was Video auspuckt ^^


----------



## Zukane (24. Dezember 2010)

Und den USB Grabber hab ich wofür gekauft???

Gerade sowas möchte ich nicht, weil der DvD Recorder im Erdgeschoss steht und meine Eltern 
mir sowieso das nicht erlauben den extra für das hochzuschleppen.

Habe mir dieses Video angeschaut: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VWxsVB9uqjA

Dort werden Probleme gezeigt und dwie man diese Lösen kann allerdings kann ich 
bei meiner Xbox (die ich normal per VGA am Pc angeschlossen habe) keine Herzzahl 
ändern (sollten für den Grabber laut video 50 sein).


----------



## Zukane (25. Dezember 2010)

So habe es bei meinem Fernsehn auf Pal-50 umgestellt jetzt bekomme ich auch ein Bild und kann auch aufzeichnen,
aber das große Problem ist das die Spiele nur mit Pal-60 laufen und wenn ich das einstelle springt der gleich wieder
auf Pal-50 zurück...


----------



## Zukane (30. Dezember 2010)

* Update *

Der Grabber läuft nur mit 60 Hz.

 Jemand hat mir gesagt wenn ich es auf NTSC stelle (was ja normalerweise keine deutschen Konsolen haben sollten sondern PAL) dann sollte ich ein schwarz-weiß Bild bekommen und es mit einem anderen Programm auf einen anderen Modus steleln damit es in Farbe ist.

Leider bekomme ich nur ein verzerrtes Standbild bzw einmal habe ich auch ein flüssiges schwarz-weiß Bild bekommen.

Achja wenn ich den Grabber aus dem Pc ziehe bekomm ich nen Bluescreen.

Gibts da wirklich keien andere Möglichkeit damit ???

* PS: Wirklich eine tolle Idee das der Grabber keine 60 Hz unterstützt und die meisten Xbox Games nur mit 60 laufen *


----------

